# Der Beste Gaming PC der Welt



## xstyle (27. Februar 2009)

Das ist das Beste was ich für geld gefunden habe.

Kurzbeschreibung:
8 Kerne (8x 3,2GHz), 16 GB DRR2 800 (4x 4GB), GTX 285 FTW @ SLI, VelociRaptor @ raid0


Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU-1000HX
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - über 600 Watt - Corsair CMPSU-1000HX

Mainboard: Intel® D5400XS
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 771 - Intel® D5400XS

CPU: 2x Intel® Core 2 Extreme QX9775
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Server - Sockel 771 - Intel® Core 2 Extreme QX9775

CPU Kühler: 2x Noctua NH-U12P
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Kühler - Noctua NH-U12P

Ram: 2x Kingston ValueRAM FB-DIMM 8 GB DDR2-800 Kit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - Fully Buffered - Kingston ValueRAM FB-DIMM 8 GB DDR2-800 Kit

Grafikarte: 2x EVGA GTX285 FTW
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - EVGA GTX285 FTW

Festplatte: 2x Western Digital WD3000HLFS 300 GB
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Western Digital WD3000HLFS 300 GB



Preis: 5300€ (ohne gehäuse, soundkarte....)


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (27. Februar 2009)

darf man fragen was das soll?? Weil ich glaube nicht das du das wirklich kaufen willst oder??
Du könntest aber 2*Gtx 295 nehmen die haben noch mehr Power!
MFG


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Februar 2009)

und was willste damit,okay du kannst damit wohl Crysis auf very high zocken,aber sonst erkenn ich keinen sinn in dem sys ,jedenfalls nicht für den normal verbraucher


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Februar 2009)

Das einzige was der pc ist sau teuer obs der beste gamingpc ist waage ich zu bezweifeln

falls du den pc nicht wirklich kaufen willst dann war der thread eh sinnlos


----------



## xstyle (27. Februar 2009)

"Du könntest aber 2*Gtx 295 nehmen die haben noch mehr Power!"
Das Problem ist Quad SLI skaliert schlecht in spielen. Da wäre 3Way SLi besser, aber das MB hat nur 2 PCI x16 2.0.

edit: Muss bei euch alles einen sinn haben? Kann man sich net mal einfach so darüber unterhalten was momentan das beste ist?


----------



## mille25 (27. Februar 2009)

ich würde eh maximal 2xGTX285 nehmen, wegen effizienz und microrucklern

bei mehr als 2 gpus wirds zu krass imo


----------



## DiWeXeD (27. Februar 2009)

Wäre da nicht ne 4870X2 + ne normale 4870 die Lösung? Wären doch "3" Grakas.  Und durch 2x 16 Lanes passts.

Ansonsten wäre das ein Hammer PC, und kein Spiel würde die 8 Kerne nutzen


----------



## xstyle (27. Februar 2009)

Das müsste man testen, ich denke mal nur GTA 4 würde davon bisschen profitieren.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2009)

@xstyle

Hast du vor so einen PC zu kaufen oder nicht? Gib mir einen Grund den Thread offen zu lassen.


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (27. Februar 2009)

ich würd da aber 2 mal den i7-975 nehmen und 16GB DDR3 1800!


----------



## xstyle (27. Februar 2009)

*@Pokerclock*
NÖ.
Wo kann sich denn hier über hardwäre unterhalten?

@King$tiffma$ter

Das ist Bullshit, es gibt kein MB wo zwei core i7 975 drauf laufen.


----------



## Arhey (27. Februar 2009)

Man kann es auch übertreiben O.o
Von den Kernen werden die meisten Games wohl eher ausgebremst als beschleunigt.
Ich würde da eher auf Core i7 965 setzen


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2009)

xstyle schrieb:


> NÖ.
> Wo kann sich denn hier über hardwäre unterhalten?



Dann ist jetzt Schluss.

Spiel Spaß im Laber-Thread 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii-392.html


----------

